# TT-RS on Dubs



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Got the new wheels, love the look, fit, and everything about 'em. Carbon fiber centercaps match carbon mirrors. 10mm spacers all around fit wheels perfectly, have a bevel to match the wheel and an extended lip for a perfect hub centric fit. No wheel shaking or steering wheel vibrations. Ride on 20's isn't harsh at all, fills out the wheel wells nicely especially on H&R sport springs. New setup is actually lighter, and the car feels great with less unsprung weight at the wheels. I know 20's aren't for everyone, but I do plan on getting a separate 18" Track wheel/tire setup down the road.

Finish is a microtexture anthracite single stage powdercoat done by a local shop in SoCal (Primo PowderCoat). It is a non-metallic grey finish that pops in the sun because of the texture. The finish is almost identical to the dashboard in the car, imagine that same finish on the wheels. I am really happy with the way the finish came out.

OZ Ultraleggera HLT wheels - 20x8 et45
BFG KDW2 - 245/30/20
10mm H&R spacer model # 2055571B

Stock wheel/tire weight: 55.6lbs
OZ wheel/tire weight: 50.0lbs

Full Pic Gallery: TT-RS with OZ wheels


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

really like the powder coat, almost every wheel looks better with that titanium like finish when you mount them on the RS


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Very very nice!

Can I ask why you didn't go for an 8.5" wide rim? 

Cheers,
matt


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Very nice! Ultraleggeras work so well on the RS


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

nice color combo. 
wasnt sure how 20's will fit for the car, but you answered the question haha


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

jibbed said:


> Very very nice!
> 
> Can I ask why you didn't go for an 8.5" wide rim?
> 
> ...


They come in 20x8.5 et32 also but would have been too low of an offset to run a 245 tire.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks great ! :thumbup:


----------



## evilgabbie (Dec 24, 2002)

mad DOPE !!! SICK LOOKING CAR


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking good!:thumbup:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Love it! Looks sick!


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the all the kind words everyone!! :beer::beer: Up next.....KW V3's


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

nice Stu, how come not just springs? not sure i want to lose the mag ride.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

canuckttrs said:


> nice Stu, how come not just springs? not sure i want to lose the mag ride.


I felt the same way, that's why I wanted to try out just springs. I do like the stance and ride of the springs compared to stock, but want something a bit more.

I'm still not happy with suspension feel/stiffness. For spirited driving it is too soft with magride off, and too hard with magride on. But the car still squats in the rear with magride on under hard acceleration or corning. It just doesn't seem balanced to me, and I think the KW's would allow me to dial in the feel I'm looking for. Check out the below video, at 3min in.....this is what I'm talking about.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

bigstu said:


> I felt the same way, that's why I wanted to try out just springs. I do like the stance and ride of the springs compared to stock, but want something a bit more.
> 
> I'm still not happy with suspension feel/stiffness. For spirited driving it is too soft with magride off, and too hard with magride on. But the car still squats in the rear with magride on under hard acceleration or corning. It just doesn't seem balanced to me, and I think the KW's would allow me to dial in the feel I'm looking for.


Have you read thru this thread? Sounds like it has a lot of potential and keeps the magride dampers. I'm going to try this route this summer and if it's still not enough then I'll go to coilovers. Magride in sport works well for me for spirited driving I just hate having to press a button before I toss the car into a corner. I'd like to get standard mode up to near the level of how my mk1 was dialed in and then have sport mode to dial it up to 11.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5575300-MagneRide-with-rear-adjustment...


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I just hate having to press a button before I toss the car into a corner. I'd like to get standard mode up to near the level of how my mk1 was dialed in and then have sport mode to dial it up to 11.


I feel the same way about pressing the button going into a turn. I have seen this thread about having best of both worlds w/ magride, but think a good set of coilovers are going to make me happier. I don't daily the car so I don't care about loosing a soft setting, I'd rather it be sporty all the time. If I want a soft car, I'll take my wifes' A3. 

Thanks for sharing the above link though, certainly a lot of potential there with custom spring setups.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

I ordered the KW V3's with Magride disable modules, they are set to arrive from Germany on Tuesday 

These are the new KW V3's with a new style of dampening adjustment. There are now 2 separate external dials on each shock to allow independent rebound/dampening adjustment while they stay fitted to the car. Similar to a Bilstein PSS10 setup, but better. Big thanks to HPA who was able to special order/request this kit from KW Germany for me. 

KW European Website with new Dampening Adjuster info


----------

